# it almost ends.....



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

alright, there's good news, and there's bad news. the good news is that you can expect to see some pictures later tonight of my car. the bad news is that the car isnt quite finished and will only be wearing primer. the pictures also wont be anything fancy yet seeing as the car isnt leaving my garage. i have about an hour or two worth of work to do later and then i shall take pictures and post them up someplace online. but dont worry, the car is nearing completion. i dont want to put the final paint on until the new engine is in. anywho, check back soon and the link to the pictures will be up. thanks for waiting :cheers:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

so soon???? these pics better be impressive, or u die!


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

and here you guys go, the link to my pictures has finally come. let me know what you guys think. keep in mind that i'm doing all the work myself, in my garage, with plastic sheets hanging from the ceiling enclosing the car so i dont get dust and paint all over everything else. oh yeah, and i'm using spray cans  the final color is still a mystery to you guys as well. 

www.cardomain.com/memberpage/461648

now go there, bookmark it, and check back often. GO!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

spray cans..lol looking good


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

87berlinetta916: UR CAR IS REALLY GAY.


LOL!!! hahah seems u got some haters...Jordan's car is gay, that makes him?  

paint the hood black, so u got the "carbon fiber" effect


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

paint it black and before it drys, get a pin and draw lil stripes on them.. you know..

|||||----|||||----|||||
|||||----|||||----|||||
-----|||||----|||||----
-----|||||----|||||----
|||||----|||||----|||||
|||||----|||||----|||||
-----|||||----|||||----
-----|||||----|||||----

so it really looks like carbon..


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

You didnt take the rear quarter windows out? you may get some chipping around the rubber seal.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

vsp3c said:


> paint it black and before it drys, get a pin and draw lil stripes on them.. you know..
> 
> |||||----|||||----|||||
> |||||----|||||----|||||
> ...



hahah very nice... :thumbup:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

ooooor....i can just buy a carbon fiber hood. wait, no i cant, i'm broke as hell. i'm not too worried about the paint chipping at all cuz i can always buy another 4dollar can of paint


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

spray it black! carbon fiber hoods cost like 400 and will be crushed like crackers if u get into a wreck


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

> Posted by drift240sxdrag - 11-24-2003 at 10:32 PM
> spray it black! carbon fiber hoods cost like 400 and will be crushed like crackers if u get into a wreck


i could be a crushed cracker if i crashed too you know  i'm not saying what color i'm doing it still.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

UPDATE: yes, finally, an update. sorry it took so long, but i've been busy with the holidays and prepping for mom's surgery in two days. but anywho, i did a lot of work on the car tonight and now i just need to do some light touch-up sanding and re-prime some parts. then i can wet-sand the car and get it painted. woohoo! pics will be up on my page upon completion of the car and i will let you all know when that happens.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

sounds good man sounds good i think the car will look nice in the end :thumbup:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

this is taking longer then i expected... 

hurry up old man...


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> this is taking longer then i expected...
> 
> hurry up old man...



hey boy, dont make me slap you. i've been spending time with my loving girlfriend, something you wouldnt know about  hahahaha, loser.

anywho, i did a trial painting on a piece and it looks very good. you will all be jealous! very very jealous.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

> i've been spending time with my loving girlfriend, something you wouldnt know about  hahahaha, loser.


so tru... that hits me where its hurts


----------



## rudeboy (Oct 27, 2002)

93blackSER said:


> hey boy, dont make me slap you. i've been spending time with my loving girlfriend, something you wouldnt know about  hahahaha, loser.
> 
> anywho, i did a trial painting on a piece and it looks very good. you will all be jealous! very very jealous.


damn man, when am i gona see this? i got your message today,


:dumbass: you shoulda just came and picked up the chery picker.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i figured that it would be pointless to come get it and have no one come help me and then have to return it before even getting to use it. plus my head started pounding and i feel like shit today. but anyways, holla at me and you can come see it almost any time. i'm going out to do more work right about now, i just thought i'd reply real fast.


----------



## rudeboy (Oct 27, 2002)

it's all good. last night when you called i was outside tryin to talk to buffalo PD about Mike's car. they were tryin to tow his shit. but settled for him just moving it off the street.
sorry about the abrupt hang up......


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

UPDATE: alright people, the painting has begun. the car has 2 coats on it now and i'm letting it dry before adding another, and then another, and maybe another, until i'm happy. it's looking crazy hot tho. pictures will be coming some day soon.

EDIT: car now has 4 solid coats of paint on and is in the process of drying. the color is looking great, but it's not covering the areas that were fiberglassed too well. i wonder if it has anything to do with the fact that i'm using spray paint? huh, i dunno. anyone have any ideas on this?


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

are you using like a spray gun or just spray cans? cause spray cans will look like ass dude...

we used a can of spray paint and then some clear cote on my hatch when i bought a replacement....it was already fcuked up the next day just from sitting there....it wont look good on your car


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

please tell me you're not using actual spray paint on the car...

that will look like complete ass...


----------



## Converted (May 28, 2003)

Unless of course it was flat black...then it would just be mad maxish ...mmmmm

-Jake


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

you guys keep on hating the spray can paint job and you wont get to see it at all :fluffy: and yes, it is done now. i need to go get the camera again real soon to take pictures of it and then i MIGHT post them. i'm not sure, you guys are hating on the spray cans so i might not let you see it. it looks damn good to me tho. it's not perfect, but it doesnt need to be. tell me, how many of you have done your own body work and paint job in your own garage?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

*me... mother fucker*

lol j/k 

post pics or ur a liar and u didn't do any of this. right guys?


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

RIGHT!

plus we arent haters, we are concerned....we dont need an ugly ass 240 driving around....its just not cool!
we have to see and make sure everything is good :thumbup:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

yes yes i'm a liar. but you have seen all the in process pics right? hmm...yes you have. and if you havent, click the link in my signature. i did use spray cans for the paint job, and overall it looks great. however, the paint didnt cover the parts that were fiberglassed for some reason. so basically, the car will be repainted. i will get pictures up sometime very soon as well and i will post them on my site and let you all know.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

93blackSER said:


> yes yes i'm a liar. but you have seen all the in process pics right? hmm...yes you have. and if you havent, click the link in my signature. i did use spray cans for the paint job, and overall it looks great. however, the paint didnt cover the parts that were fiberglassed for some reason. so basically, the car will be repainted. i will get pictures up sometime very soon as well and i will post them on my site and let you all know.



PICS OR SHENS!!!! :showpics: i don't get the wtf that is...

we need the " THIS THERAD IS WORTHLESS WITHOUT PICS" one that one is cool


edit:









jacked it from chris ^^^^


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> PICS OR SHENS!!!! :showpics: i don't get the wtf that is...
> 
> we need the " THIS THERAD IS WORTHLESS WITHOUT PICS" one that one is cool



hey man, even with pictures, you're still worthless  i'm being too lazy to clean the garage so i can take pictures of my car. i'll do that tho.


----------

